# Can you repair chipped burner grates?



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

I am about to sell my house and am trying to improve the appearance of the burner grates for our gas stove. The paint enamel is chipped off in some places so that the gray burner grate looks like it has unsightly stains but the paint is just chipped off. Is there any way to repair this with a special enamel coating that will improve the appearance? I looked into buying news ones but it would be around $200 for four of them. At that point, you should probably just buy a new range. 

I attached a photo. You can see some of the chips right in the middle of the picture.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Eagle One said:


> The paint enamel is chipped off in some places... Is there any way to repair this... ?


Yes; there are several ways. 
But they'll all cost more than buying new grates.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Rustoleum makes a high heat resistant spray paint. It's advertised for barbeques so it might work on the grates. I would be concerned about the rust and stains on the drip pan. That would be a big turn off for me if I was looking at it.


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about Rustoleum but it looks like you cannot expose that paint to direct flame (according to info from their website) so I don't think that will work. The grease stains in the drip pan will definitely be cleaned up before we move and I think my wife already got most of it off. :yes:


----------



## Eagle One (Feb 11, 2011)

TarheelTerp said:


> Yes; there are several ways.
> But they'll all cost more than buying new grates.


Can you give some more details about this? Is this some kind of super expensive enamel? If it costs more than new grates, then the manufacturers must not be using it on those new grates! :wink:


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Not sure, but one of the ways he might be talking about is powder coating. But I don't know if that stuff stands up to flame contact.


----------

